# New from Autoglanz Fabriclean



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from AG



Autoglanz.UK said:


> Introducing AutoGlanz FabriClean, an upholstery cleaner & stain remover that can be used neat or diluted up to 1:10. Special pricing for launch while stocks last!
> 
> Available from AutoGlanz, County Detailing Supplies and YMF Car Parts!
> 
> https://auto-glanz.co.uk/interior/fabriclean


----------

